# Questions for OptionsXpress clients



## joe2000 (15 May 2007)

I have an account in OptionsXpress. I have noticed that Funds tranferred must be in USD$ only although I am only going to trade the ASX. Is my account value in USD$ or AUS$?

I am residing in New Zealand. Can I use ACH?

Thank you


----------



## simo (1 January 2008)

Does anyone know how to find market depth on optiosxpress australia..


----------



## sails (1 January 2008)

Simo, I have just had a look to see if I could help you out, but I can't find it either.  I did trade with them for several months, however, I also had an account with another broker which gave me access to WebIress - and I used that for market depth (plus a lot of other useful information not readily found with OX).

While I found them generally good for trading two legged option combos, their website does not appear to update dynamically.  I had to refresh manually or set it up on an automatic periodical refresh, so found WebIress much easier.  

I will have another look tomorrow when the markets are trading again to see if I can find market depth - otherwise suggest you give OX a call.


----------



## sails (2 January 2008)

I've had another look this morning, but no luck in finding market depth.  I'd say give OX a call or send an email through their website.


----------



## wildmanchris (2 January 2008)

I know some people there - I will find out for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## wildmanchris (3 January 2008)

Apparently they only do it for the US market and not the ASX.  

If you want it for the US market:

Go to the quote tab, then quote detail.  Type in the stock code and once thats in on the far right theres a little hyperlink for "ARCA*".

It will dring up the market depth in a pop up window.

Hope this helps.


----------

